# probleme contact icloud



## stef130778 (4 Décembre 2019)

bonjour , suite à une synchronisation icloud j'ai des contacts qui sont apparus dans mon iphone je ne sais pas d'ou ils sortent  !! le souci est que mes contacts avant la synchronisation étaient tous dans mon répertoire iphone et maintenant je les trouve sur mon pc via icloud.com mais plus sur mon telephone .
je souhaite donc savoir si on peut m'aider a remettre mes anciens contacts sur iphone et supprimés les autres .
merci
stéphanie


----------



## guytoon48 (5 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour,
Reformule ton souhait, c'est incompréhensible tel quel...


----------

